# Scrapyard Milling Attachment



## cascao (Sep 13, 2015)

It is made by an lathe top slide attached in a big angle bolted to my cross slide.

The images talk by themselfs.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 13, 2015)

Way cool!!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## A618fan2 (Sep 13, 2015)

Now that's usin' yer head!   Nice work.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice and stout.


----------



## brino (Sep 13, 2015)

yes it looks very sturdy.
-brino


----------



## ch2co (Sep 14, 2015)

It sure puts mine to shame. Well done!

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## cascao (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Let the swarf fly!


----------



## British Steel (Sep 19, 2015)

Pretty much the same thing I do (which gives me 10-1/2" by 5-1/2" "table" travel, enough for most small jobs) - a hint here, run the tailstock up and support the back of the angle with the quill, it adds am useful bit more rigidity to the setup.

I was all set to buy a nice old (WW2 vintage, and complete...) B&S universal as soon as payday came around, some bugger pulled that particular rug from under my feet :'(

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## cascao (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## cascao (Dec 20, 2016)

Some photos to better show the details


----------



## cascao (Jul 13, 2017)

Needed a new fork seal driver (motorcycle tool). So, the milling attachment come and solved the question.

More detailed video and setup.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 13, 2017)

Great job even cutting compound angles . Way ahead of the regular milling attachments.  Nice build


----------

